# Any shindaiwa gurus here



## backhoelover (Jun 1, 2017)

just got this for 45.00.


----------



## bikemike (Jun 1, 2017)

Those plates are bad ass.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 1, 2017)

ikr. just like me


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 1, 2017)

5 people where watching. i made a offer of 35.00 and though i better buy the so i shelled out 45.00


----------



## bikemike (Jun 1, 2017)

backhoelover said:


> 5 people where watching. i made a offer of 35.00 and though i better buy the so i shelled out 45.00


Well for us echo folks you could get some flat stock steel and make more for us to buy. Don't need to be galvanized hint hint lol


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 1, 2017)

the metal block off for echo is cheap it works on all unit but the 550. just need to plates and two rubbers. here is echo newest master tool manual


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 1, 2017)

look at page 6


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 1, 2017)

backhoelover, One of these days, I've gotta make my slackaresed self take a ride up your direction.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 1, 2017)

hell yea.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 1, 2017)

where you live if you dont mind me asking. ill put you to work lol jk


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 1, 2017)

i work for the city of gastonia full time and do the shop after hours


----------

